# Concord Vines



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

Just planted two concord vines yesterday. Bought them from Lowes.
I know, not the best but for the price, I couldn't pass them up.
The only thing I'm worried about is that they were pretty dry when I opened the container. Been making sure to keep the soil moist.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of my sticks haha.
6' spacing. The stakes will be replaced by trellis after the vines bush out this year.


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2010)

I heard through the grapevine that ibglowin got an even better deal than getting from Lowes, and they aren't Concord







Good luck with them Dan.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

Oh, I would love some other vines if I could locate some through the grapevine.
I want some sangiovese and merlot... Just cant justify spending a minimum of $50 at AA. Then shipping is like $20. 
I would gladly pay reasonable shipping for some viable cuttings though. If I could find an alternative source.


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2010)

Well the Concord will get you some experience growing vines until you can get something better to put in or get an opening working in a vineyard. I can't grow Sangiovese or Merlot here, so don't feel bad. I still have some Concord I planted here in 1990.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

True. Cabernet Franc grows well here too. I've got the business plan in the works for the vineyard. Gotta do the number crunching for the finance people.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 7, 2010)

Checked on the vines this morning. I see little bits of swelling along one of the vines. Not much almost imperceptible. Hopefully that means the vines are returning to life and I'm just not seeing things. LOL
I visited my parents yesterday and checked on my Generic grape vine. I happened to notice that it still had the nursery tag on it. Catawba is the variety.
Not too vigorous because of the very rocky soil it's in. Eventually I'll transplant that one after I can purchase some land of my own.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 7, 2010)

why do i think you have hundreds of vines in your future.....these will be great practice as Rich mentioned....good luck!


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2010)

It is hard to imagine Catawba not being vigorous. I gave the Catawba a reprieve here this year since it has started out warm after a warm winter. They are growing vigorously along with the rest of the vines.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 26, 2010)

Went to my parent's house after the graduation. Catawba is really growing well now.
The concord on the other hand, haven't had any activity. It's only been since may 4th so... I dunno. Maybe some hope left for them.


----------



## grapeman (May 27, 2010)

Boy it seems like they shoul be breaking bud by now. The soil in the pots may have been too dry and allowed the vines to dessicate. I hope they start growing for you, but if not there will be more out there.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 27, 2010)

Yeah the soil was pretty dry in the pots. I even went through the lot and picked out the best looking ones. Guess that's the way sales work haha.


----------



## Scott (May 27, 2010)

As far as sticks go them are some lookers!! Good luck on the vineyard, I have been thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2010)

Soooooo, how was graduation?


----------



## xanxer82 (May 28, 2010)

Graduation was great. Had a lot of fun and was pretty proud of having a college degree to display.
As for the vines, no changes or activity.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I decided it's time for an update and I'm sad to sad that the two concords are just sticks still. :/
So, last night I went out and got a raspberry plant to make myself feel better. 
It's green and full of life. Had to tell the kid not to touch it because of the prickers. He's good about not touching plants he doesn't know.
I'm going to contact the company that grew the concords and tell them the were not viable.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2010)

Lowe's has a one year guarantee on all plants. Did you keep your receipt? 

I have taken quite a few things back in the Fall that croaked on me over the Summer.

I suppose you could take an annual hanging plant back that froze over the Winter as long as you had your receipt and it was within the 12mo period! "Gee, I don't know what happened to this Geranium" It just died over the Winter.........


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm trying to find the receipt but not having any luck. I think we may have tossed it. Oh well.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike..you are not allowed at my little nursery


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 9, 2010)

lol. I guess next year will be for grapes. This year is for berries.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you kiddin! I would drop a-lot-o-cash at your place!

I'll take one of every dahlia you have thank you very much.






Aside from blondes and wine, dahlia's are my only other real weakness.





Kinda hard to grow here in the desert. Even with lots of water the lack of humidity really seems to stunt there growth compared to the pacific northwest but it doesn't keep me from having a nice little dahlia garden each Summer!



Al Fulchino said:


> Mike..you are not allowed at my little nursery


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 9, 2010)

yes you would drop a lot of cash...but you would save every reciept    and then return'em as you said in a previous post! i am waiting for the empty Cenare bottle to be returned too


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2010)

Ha!

That will never happen.







Al Fulchino said:


> i am waiting for the empty Cenare bottle to be returned too


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 9, 2010)

you like those dinner plate dahlia's? we cant grow enough of them..man those things are pretty

Dan..how did we go from Concord vines to dahlia's???


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2010)

Back on topic of dead grape vines!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hahaha. Mike those are some pretty plants. and Al, I think that bottle may be going on his mantel.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 11, 2010)

i have a suspicion that Mike is passionate about gardening


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2010)

And keeping receipts!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll be replacing those two dead sticks with about ten merlot next year  and hopefully some nice cold hardy vines too.
If I can get funding, I'll be putting in 10 acres eventually. Gonna start small and work my way up.


----------

